# Workplace affairs



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone in a large company engage in extra curricular activities with co workers? I see it alot in our foreign offices but haven't observed much of it state side. Especially if there are ALOT of hot women in your industry lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

don't dip your nib in the company ink.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Single or married - never a good idea. 

We have a lot of 'social' events that I have to attend after hours. After making some poor choices in the past, I make sure that either I drag hubby with me or I go, have a ****tail, mingle with a few of my peers and boss and go home early. 

Fortunately, having a baby at home now makes for a convenient excuse to bow out of a lot of these.


----------



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't get your honey where you get your money!


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Never screw the people you work with, period. Literally or figuratively.

You also have to watch out from an HR standpoint. Many companies have policies to discourage workplace romance. A bad relationship can ruin productivity and morale.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> don't dip your nib in the company ink.


you mean play dipstick with whiteout?:smthumbup::iagree:


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

TCSRedhead said:


> Single or married - never a good idea.
> 
> We have a lot of 'social' events that I have to attend after hours. After making some poor choices in the past, I make sure that either I drag hubby with me or I go, have a ****tail, mingle with a few of my peers and boss and go home early.
> 
> Fortunately, having a baby at home now makes for a convenient excuse to bow out of a lot of these.


I think most learn by experience, as long as your spouse doesn't think your coworker will make a good addition to your bedroom lol


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Never have. It's sort of like urinating in the bathtub. Little to close for comfort.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Jason439 said:


> Never have. It's sort of like urinating in the bathtub. Little to close for comfort.


Come on who hasnt urinated while taking a shower at least once


----------



## Jason439 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shower possibly, but never soaking in the bath tub! Lol


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I dated someone from work once...big mistake. He ended up being a nutbar, and now I'm still stuck looking at his smarmy face from time to time. I hope I never end up having to work with him!

Extramarital affairs in this place are rampant. The company probably has an HR policy, but it isn't adhered to at all. People here get rewarded for their bad behaviour, promoted, and their affairs covered up. Gross.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, I only worked in a big office in a big building for about 2 years. In that time I slept with two immediate co-workers, one girl from the floor upstairs, had an ongoing FWB with a girl from down the hall, and then managed to swindle the VP's secretary to move in with me from HDQ.

Needless to say I had to get a new job :smthumbup:


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Jason439 said:


> Shower possibly, but never soaking in the bath tub! Lol


Oh don't like soaking in your own pee? lol.....reminds me of a family guy episode whre Stewie had a gun to Brians head and he's screaming "now eat my poo". lol


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> I dated someone from work once...big mistake. He ended up being a nutbar, and now I'm still stuck looking at his smarmy face from time to time. I hope I never end up having to work with him!
> 
> Extramarital affairs in this place are rampant. The company probably has an HR policy, but it isn't adhered to at all. People here get rewarded for their bad behaviour, promoted, and their affairs covered up. Gross.


Must be a hedge fund LOL..just kidding


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

ATC529R said:


> Well, I only worked in a big office in a big building for about 2 years. In that time I slept with two immediate co-workers, one girl from the floor upstairs, had an ongoing FWB with a girl from down the hall, and then managed to swindle the VP's secretary to move in with me from HDQ.
> 
> Needless to say I had to get a new job :smthumbup:


Ha! niiiice, now you have a direct link to the VP lol


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

aston said:


> Ha! niiiice, now you have a direct link to the VP lol


No, then the VP had it in for me for taking his smokin secretary


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

ATC529R said:


> No, then the VP had it in for me for taking his smokin secretary


Propose a 3 way LOL....that may pacify him/her LOL.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Seen way too many of these go sideways...

Guy caught nailing his father's secretary on his desk. Father walked in on them and fired his son.

Couple start dating. That in itself isn't too bad but can't keep their hands off each other at work. Get caught in empty office naked and sweaty. Both fired.

Another couple dating. Just goo-goo eyes all day. Nothing gets done.Other employees now angry because they have to pick up slack. Both transferred to different departments.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Wow, some of you have very lax standards in the office. 

My former boss was nailing his secretary. Then when she sued the company, the company made a very firm and strict company policy regarding this kind of stuff. 

If two employees are caught having an affair, you are both fired. Even if you are single and THEY are married. You are both fired. 

Ever since that policy was enacted, only had two affairs in the workplace. And it applies to everyone. Our HR president and an accountant seemed to think it didn't.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Those of you saying to not mix the business with pleasure even if you are single; I have always felt that work is one of the best places to meet someone. You spend a lot of your time there, obviously have that in common, and your schedules will be similar. Plus, you don't have to go out of your way to meet them.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris Taylor said:


> Seen way too many of these go sideways...
> 
> Guy caught nailing his father's secretary on his desk. Father walked in on them and fired his son.
> 
> ...


Once had sex with the wife in her office after hours. I loved it, she was okay with it. You just have to make sure not to get caught.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Those of you saying to not mix the business with pleasure even if you are single; I have always felt that work is one of the best places to meet someone. You spend a lot of your time there, obviously have that in common, and your schedules will be similar. Plus, you don't have to go out of your way to meet them.


Um, consider how many dating relationships break up- sometimes on bad terms. Now you have to see that person every day. Also, what if one of you is promoted - now there can be a perceived conflict of interest.

I've seen it and had to manage it in the teams I've had, it has yet to work out successfully. Most often, I've had to put one of them into a different working group or one of them leaves after the relationship ends.

Don't dip your pen in the company ink. There's a reason this expression exists...


----------



## Snookums (Nov 6, 2012)

I had a fling with someone I worked with once, actually he worked for a construction company office and I worked in the office at a subcontractor they used so we didn't work in the same building but when things went south it still made for awkward moments when I would have to stop by their office or calls were made with either myself or him answering the phone.

I also use to work with my exhusband at the same company, in my opinion that just made for way too much time together and when we were having arguments or fights it didn't make for a nice working atmosphere.

Relationships definitely don't belong in the work place.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

TCSRedhead said:


> Um, consider how many dating relationships break up- sometimes on bad terms. Now you have to see that person every day. Also, what if one of you is promoted - now there can be a perceived conflict of interest.
> 
> I've seen it and had to manage it in the teams I've had, it has yet to work out successfully. Most often, I've had to put one of them into a different working group or one of them leaves after the relationship ends.
> 
> Don't dip your pen in the company ink. There's a reason this expression exists...


Who said people had to work with the same company forever. If the relationship works out and that is the person you are meant to be with, it is worth it. You can always find a different place to work.


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

aston said:


> Anyone in a large company engage in extra curricular activities with co workers? I see it alot in our foreign offices but haven't observed much of it state side. Especially if there are ALOT of hot women in your industry lol


My husband had a workplace affair. After finding out I put it on the company international facebook page (whilst very drunk).

Since I have done this my husband has been virtually shunned and promotion has passed him that has so very nearly his. The company is domanant a female based company.

He feels ashamed and is very depressed now. The OW still works threre. Would I do it again if I had a clearer head? YES!

He deserves nothing from me. He feels they are planning to oust him soon.

I have no sympathy for him whatsoever. He is cheating lying rat.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

itskaren said:


> My husband had a workplace affair. After finding out I put it on the company international facebook page (whilst very drunk).
> 
> Since I have done this my husband has been virtually shunned and promotion has passed him that has so very nearly his. The company is domanant a female based company.
> 
> ...


This makes me sad. Intentionally hurting someone else as a result of your pain, doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

gbrad said:


> This makes me sad. Intentionally hurting someone else as a result of your pain, doesn't do anyone any good.


Strange as it may seem I agree with you.

He has no idea whatsoever of my pain. He however, should of thought of his wife and children before having a long term affair that I knew NOTHING about until recently.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

I have seen many long term happy marriages were they met while they worked for the same Co.

Two single people looking to have a long term relationship and eventually marry should date if they are co workers.

The problem is not single co workers honorably dating.

Yes it is a problem that married co workers or even single and married coworker dating. These are affairs.

What is wrong when single co workers date is because many single co workers only date because they just want a F buddy.

Even when both co workers see themselves as players and date. This is not honorably dating. Once the sample was ample the player that gets dumped first is going to be pissed.


----------

